# I need computer help with a youtube project



## Pergamum (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello,


Now that we are moved back to another island to wait for Baby, I have time to focus on helping a few indigenous friends here.

Here is our project (most of it is already complete):

The S_ People group are 99.99% Mslm. 

What is more, they often will not read the Bible, even in their own language, or even accept a free copy of written tracts or literature. The Majority Religion says that the Jews have corrupted the Scriptures, 

However, the local people are very eager to accept songs and videos. Also, the country has good internet in many places and many people wanting to learn about and use the net. They are #2 in the world as far as Facebook subscribers go.

Thus, in the past we have duplicated recorded bible stories in audio format. These have been accepted and listened to by even hard-liners.

Also, we have recorded some songs based on bible texts into the local dialect and using local instrumentation and the singers wear traditional S-- dress. Some of the local people find this very moving.

We have distributed hundreds of these so far. This has been several years ago already.

Mr. N. - the local leader of the indigenous church-planting team, has witnessed fully veiled women (i.e., devout mslm) singing Roman 1, "...the Gospel is the power of God for salvation to all who believe, for the just shall live by faith.." in her local language...


*So, the plan is as follow:*

I have a cd of the songs. 

I would like to upload each song onto youtube with local language titles and keywords to attract a S__ audience, since this people group has about 35 million people in it. The songs are in karaoke format (with song lyrics written in so that viewers can read and understand the words). This would be about 8 songs.

The videos cannot be explicitly Christian but must be attractive to this particular people group.

The uploader cannot be either me or my indigenous partner.

I can provide a local language explanation 
for an explanation of the video.



Does anyone here want to lend the computer expertise to see this project completed and put online?


----------

